# working overseas



## 24532 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi im a Pastry Chef from Australia looking to work overseas. 

I am not looking for a Head Pastry Chef Position at this stage but will consider all offers and have experience in all types of pastry work (hotel,restaurant, whole sale,and pattisserie). I have 9 years experience.


Has anyone got any advise on obtaining positions overseas eg - good web sites or contacts you can recomend??

Cheers!


----------

